# Latest at AEP



## leebo28 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey folks,

A couple of buddies and myself are heading down to AEP this weekend (Actually Sunday, April 9 through Tuesday, April 12). We are heading down from Cleveland and will be camping either at C, N or G. Anyone have advice as to which spot would be the best. The weather reports all look good and hopefully the gradually increasing temps will trigger the fish. 

I have a couple of questions. 

A.) Is there anyway to truly track your hike without GPS down there if we planned to go off the beaten path?

B.) Is there any other species of fish besides Blue Gill, Channel Cat and Bass? Please say Crappie  

C.) Any advice on the quickest way down from Cleveland?

D.) Thinking about bringing a John Boat down with me. Is it an honest advantage to have one, or can you survive without one?

Thanks in advance for any responses. I have great memories of "Ohio Power" when I was a kid. My dad used to take us down there and we would fish all day and never get sick of it. I've only been back a few times since, but every time has been a blast.

Thanks


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have only been to AEP once. Yes there are crappies and I think a boat would make a huge difference, at least in the two ponds that I ice fished.


----------



## red ranger (Jul 11, 2004)

Leebo 28 I live about 45 minutes north of the ohio power area. I have fished the area for about 30 years I have caught crappie in some of the lakes but not many but thats because just about all of my fishing there was for bass with artificals such as jigs and pigs spinnerbaits, etc. A john boat would be big asset for you but expect to find many trails closed to vehicle. You can carry your boat to some ponds,(this brings back memories of my younger days) or you can just walk in if your up to the trek. However keep in mind that a lot of these lakes are very hard to walk around to fish so a belly boat is another option! From Cleveland tale 77south to Cambridge. Take 70 west at Cambridge about 8 miles to Rt. 83 South at New Concord. Take rt 83 south clear into Cumberland. The aep area starts there and goes south. I assume you have a permit and map. If not, you will need to get these but they are free. If I can be of any more service plese let me know. I`m glad to help!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I think the best place to camp is C or N. A boat does make a huge differance. If you stop at any bait shop down there weather it's Rienerville or McConnisville you can pick up a free map of AEP lands. It tells you where every pond and lake is. It's my favorite place to fish. You will be blown away. The water is crystal clear and VERY DEEP. If the bass aren't bitting the blue gills are huge down there. The reason why you need a boat or float tube is because most of the lakes and ponds have really steep walls and the water is so clear the fish can see you coming from a mile away. Good luck and tell us how you and your buddies do. 

P.S. If your going for hogs try using any type of 8 to 10 inch dark plastics or Senko Stick baits.  :B


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

C (sand hollow),D (sawmill road) and A (hook lake) were not open yet as of last weekend


----------



## red ranger (Jul 11, 2004)

Fishjunky, just so you know , The map that they give you now does not show anywhere near every lake down there! I still have a map from the 1970`s and although most of the area was restripped and the old pits :B are gone , some of them are still there but are not on the new map!


----------



## leebo28 (Apr 7, 2005)

I had a lot of luck this passed summer using small spinner baits. I would rig up a 1/32 - 1/4 ounce black jig head with a 1 1/2 inch spinner. I would change the color of the jig head on occasion depending on coditions and water clarity. I would then hook it with either a 1 - 1 1/2 inch grub or small tube jig. Grub colors that worked best are black, white, purple, black/orange/yellow (baffled by why this one work), red/chartreuse tube, black/chartreuse tube and brown tubes.

It's been rather effective, but I've also fished places where hasn't been that great.

Up in Cleveland it's a bit different fishing for large and smallmouth bass. We generally have the most success in the marina's on Lake Erie. We'd work the rock line over and kill them. The rock bass fishing up here in about a month is unbelievable. As many slab rock bass as your heart desires.

It's a lot different pond fishing. And truthfully haven't done much of it in a while. 

We're right at the peak of steelhead season up here so a lot of my time has been dedicated to that. I've gotten so sick of the number of people fishing on the river. Half of them are assholes and the other half don't know what they're doing. Every once in a blue moon you'll meet somebody and be able to pick their brain.

That's why I'm anxiously awaiting this trip. Beautiful land, awesome fishing, and nice weather

If any of you folks need info. on any lakes, rivers up here, I'd be more than happy to share info.

Thanks again for all the insight thus far.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

It should be on your old map. There are crappies in it as well as some other big fish. It is a hike to get back there as they bulldozed the road shut off of 83. I think it's worth the hike and yes a boat would be good as it's a good sized lake.


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

i hate to tell you guys this but all of those gils were caught this summer by my buddies and i through the ice. so no gils are present now in the AEP ponds. good luck on the rather small bass. 

GABO


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Got a buzz, it sounds like you're pretty confident there. But I would bet money that there are still a few gills last year. And I wouldn't call the bass small. I'm pretty sure that some other guys on this site would agree with me.


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

its called sarcasm. sorry forgot that its hard to work with on a computer.

GABO


----------



## leebo28 (Apr 7, 2005)

Sorry for the repost. I'm just trying to get as much info. as possible before heading down. What type of minnows are generally running in those ponds? Would chubs/emerald shiners do well down there. 

I was reading ODNR's report for for the season and all were rated as excellent. I'm fired up and ready to go now. I'm losing my ghourd sitting in the office thinking about wettin' a line!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

How do I find out if certain campsites are open??


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

contact: Dave Dingey at 740/962-1205 daytime hours (7:00a.m. to 3:30 p.m). or e-mail at [email protected].


----------

